# Question about mixing quick setting cement



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

What type of mix is this? Concrete, sand or mortar? Nail holes in what material?
Ron


----------



## ajtool (May 30, 2010)

Ron6519 said:


> What type of mix is this? Concrete, sand or mortar? Nail holes in what material?
> Ron


this stuff: http://www.quikrete.com/ProductLines/QuickSettingCement.asp

Nail holes IN concrete. Yes, you read that right


----------



## nking (Dec 15, 2009)

when i mix hydraulic cement I ALWAYS mix it very soupy its not really going to hurt anything but gives you more time to work with it and is a little easyer to pour in the holes... and i highly recommend mixing little bits at a time


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

nking said:


> when i mix hydraulic cement I ALWAYS mix it very soupy its not really going to hurt anything but gives you more time to work with it and is a little easyer to pour in the holes... and i highly recommend mixing little bits at a time


This sounds like good advice. I did notice on the Quickcrete data sheet that reducing the water will hasten set time. Maybe a little trial and error with small amounts will be easier that trying to figure out 5 1/2 parts mix to 1 part water.


----------



## ajtool (May 30, 2010)

So.... I mix this stuff up by volume and NOT by weight?


----------

